# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  any boardies ever spend time in port antonio, Norse Point

## groove16

My cousin is making her first trip to Jamaica, staying in port antonio, norse point....any suggestions on things to do in the area, bars, food, etc...thanks in advance

----------


## sammyb

Yes I have spent time there that place is very special views to die. Personal housekeeper that is a gem. A lot to do and see in the area reich falls, long bay beach, boston jerk and beach rafting the rio grande frenchman cove beach PA is very special indeed. They will enjoy their visit entirely different vibe on the east side of the island.  When do they go ?

----------


## JitterBug

will they be having their own car? . . . it's a different layout then negril, a lot different!! . . . places are spread apart and the tourists are not so condensed in one spot like negril. lots to enjoy and as sammy said, a totally different vibe to the local folks and travellers alike!! a different breed of travellers do the east part of the island.

----------


## farmer

We spent a week at Norse pt a couple of years ago
Loved it so much we are thinking of another week there
Everything that Sammy and Jitterbug said ,a car is a big plus if they can ,
taxi's are few and further apart .We really loved Long Bay Boston Beach ,Frenchmens Cove
We were fortunate to have dinner at the Trident Castle a really cool place.
Norse pt had kayaks which were great to take to Monkey island and the Blue Lagoon
Open he bedroom doors to the sea as the waves lap up within a few feet!
They are going to have a blast!
Farmer

----------


## sammyb

Trident has jazz and dinner on Saturday night, GeeJam has the jolly boys on Friday.  There is a new restaurant at the pier haven't tried it yet but i hear it's good.  There is a sports bar called Time Out in town.  With the meals the housekeeper will prepare not sure how much they will want dinner outside their place.  It's not really a hang out spot like Negril but check with locals for parties and such.  We used drivers the first few times now rent.  Drivers in the area are Warren and Kemar McKenzie.  We used them for airport pick up, tours as well as dinner transfers.  Both are great guys and people you can trust. 
Warren wgam84@yahoo.com 876-883-9081
Kemar dainianm@gmail.com 876-891-6171

I've rented through Negril One Stop for Island Rental Car

----------


## JitterBug

if groove's cousin is anything like groove and likes the tourist scene in negril, they will be disappointed in portland. it's totally different scene . . .

----------


## groove16

it will be 2 females, both newbies....def more laid back than me...lol...thanks for the responses....

----------


## Lnd

We go at the end of March! I can't wait! Thanks so much for the info

----------


## negrilsand

The area is perhaps the most beautiful part of Jamaica. It is just a long ride  for most of us. GeeJam and Trident are expensive. There are villas, cottages and small inns and hotels. I would definitely stay away from Hotel Mockingbird Hill.

----------


## TAH

I'm curious why you say that about Hotel MBH?

----------


## JitterBug

i've stayed once and have another upcoming stay. also curious why?????

----------


## negrilsand

If one has stayed at MBH and wants to return, then nothing I say will mean much to you.Generally, I do not enjoy places that have disagreeable owners. Neither do I enjoy any resort that manipulates trip reports so as to deceive tourists.Some resorts in Jamaica do this. I also avoid the various resorts in Jamaica that take advantage of the unpaid trainee staff members repeatedly. Using the trainees until the unpaid time is over and then using new trainees. Again, some resorts in Jamaica do this.I do not appreciate owners who are rude to their staff. Few places in Jamaica  do this. There are so many better less expensive places to stay in the Port Antonio area and they have better access to the sea. I usually average the critiques on TripAdvisor and may actually discard the very poor ones. In the case of MBH, one should take note of the very poor reports and ignore the excellent ones. The sheer number of excellent reports is not logical and the writing style and sentence structure for instance is too similar in the excellent reports.The negative  tone of the owner's replies to the critical reports should tell you a lot about the owners. And I have had personal experiences with MBH. To each his own.

----------


## sammyb

Well stated Negrilsand.

----------

